# more vocal after being spayed



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

We just got sheba spayed last week (she howled like a banchee when she was in heat!!). She's recovered fine from the operation, however, she now is behaving differently. She is much more vocal than she was before. At night, she will meow like crazy and jump on the bed insisting we pet her. Even when we are petting her she will jump off the bed meowing more. She does the same in the moring and puts her face next to ours meowing like crazy. You would think she was in heat, if it weren't for the fact that she just got spayed!! We thought it was maybe b/c she was hungry, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I think she just wants attention... but has anyone else seen this change in behavior after being spayed? She was slightly vocal before (she's a balinese cat), but not nearly as vocal as she is now.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Does she have a wound?! Just checking, as there have been cases of cats being 'missed' before and sent home without being done! However, if she does have a wound and has definitely been speyed, I am stumped as to why she would be more vocal after a spey than before!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

The exact same thing happened to my cat but it only lasted for about a month. In that time she was acting 100% differently, after that everything was OK with her. I beleive that this change is only for a short period of time. Keep us posted on how things will continue. 
:2kitties


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

No, she definitely was spayed. Her belly is all shaved and she has a little spot all stitched up. It's not really in heat meowing (thank god), its more like--hey, pay attention to me meowing. At first I thought it was really cute and "talked" back to her (hope that didn't encourage the behavior!!). Now she's jumping up on the bed while we're trying to sleep and getting on our chests and meowing in our faces... literally, her nose will be about a half an inch from our face!! The only time she ever acted this way before was when she was in heat (but the meow was much louder and different).
It's good to hear that you had a similar experience felis. It won't be the end of the world if the meowing doesn't stop, but it sure would be nice!


----------



## Brenna's Mama (Mar 17, 2005)

felis said:


> The exact same thing happened to my cat but it only lasted for about a month. In that time she was acting 100% differently, after that everything was OK with her. I beleive that this change is only for a short period of time. Keep us posted on how things will continue.
> :2kitties


Do you think the fact that she is pooping outside of the box could have something to do with it too? My cat is doing the same thing as sheba and she's also poopin' out of her box. I'm hoping she's just going through a stage.


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Brenna's Mama, has she also been spayed recently? If so maybe that's the case if not there could be a medical problem involved (but then she should be also peeing out of the box :roll.
Anyway I've heard about some really strange changes after a cat's been spayed, so who knows. I just hope that she'll start poopin in the right place


----------



## Brenna's Mama (Mar 17, 2005)

Brenna's Mama said:


> felis said:
> 
> 
> > The exact same thing happened to my cat but it only lasted for about a month. In that time she was acting 100% differently, after that everything was OK with her. I beleive that this change is only for a short period of time. Keep us posted on how things will continue.
> ...


She's weird because she will poop in her own litter, and when it's not on linoleum, but if the litter box is in the laundry room then she will go right outside of it. Maybe she doesn't like our other cat's poop. Someone suggested Bob Martin's I might get that and give it a try.


----------

